# Huttoft Tomorrow



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

we are taking the M/H to Huttoft Terrace (near Sutton on Sea) for the day tomorrow, if anyone is in the area come and say hello.

Jacqui & Ted


----------

